# Osta rx, 11 oxo, into pct?



## daucous (Dec 11, 2015)

So basically am planning two weeks after my original bulking cycle to let my body hold onto the gains.  And also possibly extending, at least the osta rx into pct as well.  I still have three weeks left on my bulk and not sure exactly when to add the osta rx.  Especially since it has extra test boosters as well. Would be nice to here from someone who has tried this! Thanks again to IML for probably making the best ostarine out there.


----------



## daucous (Dec 11, 2015)

So far I was on 4 andro with Alpha 1, and put on about 8 lbs.  Then I switched to alphalabs xtreme shred, which is the same thing as triumphalis with some added hexadrone.  For pct I have pharmacy grade clomid, and aromasin. Was thinking of dosing the osta at 6 grams a day (1 cap) during the pct, but undecided on dosage.  Otherwise im looking way better at 180 lbs than I did at 190 last year!  Will keep updated from here, throughout pct


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2015)

Each cap is about 6 mg.

That's the max I would go for PCT


----------



## daucous (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks alot heavy, that about answered that.  Was still wondering if I can run the osta at 3 per day, for my last two weeks before pct (also taking 11 ~ oxo, kind of as a transition.  Or should I also drop the dose of 11 oxo and run into pct as well? So much conflicting info and honored to here from the best.

Also what clomid should I dose considering the 8 week cycle, im thinking 75/50/50/25, aromasin 12.5 e/d, maybe past my serm like e/o/d


----------



## daucous (Dec 12, 2015)

Legs are finally starting to come along.  I worked up to 255 lbs squats going all the way down for three reps, no assistance. After my workout I chugged down some weight gainer and to my surprise im back on scale (fully hydrated) weighing 182! Im that much closer to my goals, and legs seem to be putting it on more than anything else.  Joints are starting to hurt with all the heavy lifting, nothing to bad.  Hoping the Osta can help me get through the rest of this bulk, and should be here any day now. My only problem is cramming food at work, but I work in a kitchen.  Bringing weight gainer to work, and getting as much cals as possible.  On track and going for 185 lbs on that scale before I start pct.


----------



## daucous (Dec 16, 2015)

Between work, eating, and training have no time to talk!  Real quick, just got my Osta and Im on my last week of xtreme shred.  Also just started taking 300 mg of 11 oxo starting today POST workout.  Will raise the dose of Osta and 11 oxo once im done with the Xtreme Shred.  All is going well on the scale, weighed 185 before my workout this morning, and then 186 afterwards.  So my new goal will be hitting 190 lbs before pct starts.


----------



## daucous (Dec 18, 2015)

Well the addition of 11 oxo and Osta rx have yet to make any difference, but seem to be helping at least maintain 185 pounds on the scale, after shakes 186.  I finally got 6 plates on box squats after failing the first attempt, haha.  I also was on the smith machine because didnt have a good spot whatsoever.  Regardless was still a 300 lb box squats much below parallel, as there benchs are low and im six feet tall. Always love getting new prs.  Tomorrow is arms day and for its stuffing the face and off to work!  Thanks for all the views, 1k, really am trying to get (and keep) 190 on that damn scale!  Here's some legs, gettin some size, just the beginning 






-----


----------



## daucous (Dec 20, 2015)

*Finally hit that 190*

So weight today was 190 pounds on the scale!  Ive only weighed this much twice my entire life, and that was for the extent of one day, haha.  So this time if I can hold onto it, or possibly even increase it my efforts were a success.  I still have three days left on the xtreme shred, and then another two weeks on Osta rx/ 11 oxo before pct.  Otherwise stuffing my face and off to effing work again, no time for anything but the task at hand.  Sorry for the shotty pic, but so far in six weeks Im up 17 lbs, with about an inch up on waist


----------



## daucous (Dec 23, 2015)

So today was the last of the run, still have managed to hold on to 190#.  I was going to get pharm clomid and aromasin for pct, but dont feel very shut down and balls are g2g.  So instead Im gonna run some liquid tamox from IMR.  Still gonna bridge the 11 oxo and ostarine for another week before I start pct.  I was thinking 600 mg 11 oxo, and 4 caps of Osta Rx, just for a week before pct.  Then drop the Osta to one a day for my pct, what do yall think?  Just trying to make pct easier and hold onto as much gains as possible.


----------



## daucous (Dec 24, 2015)

Well I just received my nolva from IMR and finally am ready for pct.  I still have about a week of 11 oxo I was gonna run at a gram e/d for the bridge.  BUT, even though I havnt lost any gains, im feeling real bloated, kinda puffy.  I know estrogen rises after a cycle but is the 11 oxo enough to prevent such a dramatic change?  My real question here is can I start my nolva now at 20 mg e/d just as a compliment/precaution to the 11 oxo bridge?  And then maybe taper the 11 oxo down from there, like for ten days or so.  Im thinking of then upping nolva to 40 mg once the oxo is done.  Or can I do this and still run the 11 oxo at the original intended gram a day, with 20 mg nolva, for a week, then up my Nolva to 40 mg for two weeks, and then taper down from there?  

This really is my first successful cycle and im finally getting my shit together.  Trying not to complicate this bridge/pct part. I also am still running Osta Rx an have plenty enough to run into pct. How should I go from here? Id like to keep gains but harden up and see some definition


----------



## daucous (Dec 27, 2015)

So far have held 190# just on maintenance calories, about into pct. Three more days high doses of 11 oxo with 25 to 30 mg osta e/d.  Once that's finished got few days of just 300 mg 11 oxo, and will taper down the osta quickly to just one cap e/d.  Im def noticing estrogen buildup in chest so running 20 mg nolva this first week.  So far have already seen more definition with this dosing, gonna stick with it. cant wait to finish the 11 oxo though as the high doses make me tired, and also the slight suppression at that dosage. Even though my pct will be vigorous at six weeks.  Even at two weeks still running the nolva 40 mg a day, still have enough for a nice taper.  Thanx to IMR for making my research alot more effective.  Everything is officially set for pct and cant wait to see what this blast ancillary bridge is capable of.


----------



## daucous (Dec 31, 2015)

So I decided to stay at 800 mg for the 11 oxo, then tapered down to 600 today, as tomorrow is my last day of the bridge, and the last dose of 11 oxo at 450 mg.  Cracked open the Nolva about a week ago and have been on 20 mg e/d.
My plan for tomorrow is wake up and dose my 11 oxo before my workout and hit back as hard as possible.  I got a back shot from three weeks ago here, and want to throw one up post workout tomorrow for comparison. And prob some front shots, were I feel I had made the most progress.  There's also a front on here from last month, so.. well see.

Today was legs and my squats have finally made improvement.  I had already hit six plates on box squats last week, on a smith without a spot.  Barely got it up for one, but still hit the bench which is the whole point there.  So today I was able to do it again, with no spot, but form was way better and I got two reps.  Afterwards was seeing stars, haha.  As for keeping gains and strength, so far this bridge is great. 

Then I figure 6 hours after my last dose of the oxo I'll officially start my pct, and go 40 mg with  my nolva and taper off the Osta.  Maybe two a day for the first week, then 1 untill it runs out.  Have kept 190 on the scale, and managed to get rid of that water and fat that was trolling my waist and chest.  Really want to stay this way into/after pct.  Im sure the Osta will help.


----------



## daucous (Jan 1, 2016)

Gotta say holidays are always crazy over here.  Lucky for me I have my 24 hour gym. So finally got there this evening ready to go, and of course there's all these people that I never see only they go because its January first or they got shit else to do.  So no bullshit, had to keep the earplugs in and stay focused and motivated through the onslaught of dialogue. Workout took slightly longer then it should.  For tomorrow should go earlier to avoid all that nonsense, and get some better back/front shots and hit some prs.


----------



## daucous (Jan 3, 2016)

Havent been able to transition into this "pct" as easy as thought. Basically as soon as I got off, the very apparent effects of synthetic test leaving my body, hit me.  I guess I underestimated how much stuff I was running, and bam everything hit me at once.  Just delaying the inevitable, only difference was this time I was ready for it.  Even though I was running "non" aromatizing compounds, it still dosnt matter once your off.  It all hits you no matter what.  Gotta say I feel better taking 40 mg of this high grade Nolva, its definitely doing its job.  Just not that my natural test is gonna appear out of no where.  Im realistic about that.  However im feeling much better just knowing my nolva is legit.  As I can tell you from exp having pharm grade, this is exactly the same if not stronger.  Im sure it also helped starting it ten days ago as opposed  to waiting untill I needed it, or precisely after cycle.  The only thing I would have added to this pct was aromasin to make it better, but funds dried out, haha.  Diet is still good, getting slight over maintenance, still trying to keep the weight on.


----------



## daucous (Jan 3, 2016)

Big thanks to Iron Mag Research, got there Nolva in three days, during the holidays.  Started to get some sides after getting off and this has worked almost to well. Was going to run for pct anyway but started soon as I got it.  Im putting the liquid in gel caps, not sure if that's better absorbed.  I just had em on hand, seems to taste good though, kind of sweet. Also just taking one cap of Osta rx.  May bump to two just be for workouts on workout days.


----------



## daucous (Jan 4, 2016)

Today is day three or four of pct, and I finally got some decent sleep and considering being rough since pct, a good workout.  I even got a pr on close grip bench for 250 for 2.  Nothing crazy but triceps are def my weak point.  Finally got some shots, trying to get this pct right


----------



## daucous (Jan 4, 2016)

Holding some water, abs are a mess.  Still leaner then a few days ago and for sure a few weeks ago.  Im sure ill lose some more water with the nolva, not trying to lose the gains though.  Will stay at it and update through pct


----------



## daucous (Jan 5, 2016)

Put up some better shots.  Really think the osta rx is helping me keep lean, and full at the same time.  Overall though great progress, cant wait to plan out the next run.  Longest cycle ever, think like eight or nine weeks.


----------



## daucous (Jan 7, 2016)

Just an update im around day 8 of pct.  Have been really sore and because of it not worked out everyday.  Trying to let me body recover, and not workout any more than I need to.  Because of it Im sure that weight was lost, probably only five pounds though as my diet is still good and im still running ostarine.  The nolvadex seems to be kicking in, will have better judgement when I actually hit the gym.  Also will be able to weigh myself, as I havnt since coming off.  Today was the first day I had any kind of fullness in my upper body, so hopefully that's a good sign.  If I can maintain here, or get back to 190 and stay there, ill be happy. 

As far the 11 oxo making the cycle longer? I had already achieved my goal weight of 190 lbs by week 6, and throughout those extra two weeks was able to stay at 190, while continuing to gain strength and lose excess water. So for someone like me who is naturally lean, I could have stopped there, and not have crashed my libido so hard.  If I had stopped my ph's at say week 4, it probably would have been a better time to run the 11 oxo "bridge".  But if your wanting to lean up regardless, the bridge sure had its place.  From here I have two more weeks of Osta (till it runs out) and four of Nolva at 20/20/10/10.


----------



## daucous (Jan 8, 2016)

ell today was real quick at the gym.  Wanted to hit chest but figured today would be better for triceps, and when Im off tomorrow ill hit chest.  

Things I noticed.  Even at 12 mg of Osta before workouts im keeping strength, if not gaining some.  Thats kinda crazy considering I took so many days off.  But ya I was doing like 10 - 20 lbs more on triceps exc with higher reps, too.  Im real interested to see how the bench feels.  If I can get anywhere close to the 300 I hit on decline like 2 weeks ago, that's good.  Then after that, for sure am going down to just one osta rx for the rest of pct. Oh ya thanks for following, 4000 ain't bad!


----------



## daucous (Jan 9, 2016)

So whats up ironmag labs forum, today was my first day back under the bar in a few weeks.  I had been trying to get 6 plates on this smith machine for a while, on a decline bench.  I didn't have a spot today, but figured I'd work up to it anyway.  Then about 5 sets later I was up to 6 plates on the bar, prob 300 give or take the bar.  Anyway got it up and it felt pretty good.  Was kinda surprised because it was after my cycle, and with no spot.  

This has got to be that ostarine, because my strength hasn't ever gone up in pct.  I was taking between one or two a day, two on workout days.  But after today going to drop to one, and hope I can keep that strength up


----------



## daucous (Jan 15, 2016)

So instead of running Osta at just one a day, I just kept it at two, and just took my last dose.  I havnt been able to keep my diet as good because money dried out.  I ended up finishing my run right before I had to find a new job. So timing wise that had worked out.  However since then I had got a new, and way better job.  Looking back im glad I was able to take off for most of pct.  Not sure if it helped financially, but I should be back on track and ready to run again soon. Have definitely lost water and my waist is back down, weighing 183 on an empty stomach.  Not sure if the ostarine was leaning me out, guess well see since its over.  Hoping to get back up to 185 before my nolva is out.  Strength is still the same, seem to have kept all of it thanks to osta rx.  Even though pct wasn't ideal, was still my best run, and learned alot.


----------

